# SHOW YOUR TAT!!!



## cangus (Aug 10, 2003)

my tat


----------



## Makoa84 (Aug 27, 2003)

Here are mine.........All the triangles are Hawaiian Warrior Tattoo's. Each triangle is called "Lokahi" and that symbolized the Balance between Man, Nature, and God!!


----------



## Makoa84 (Aug 27, 2003)

..........


----------



## Makoa84 (Aug 27, 2003)

.........


----------



## Makoa84 (Aug 27, 2003)

.........


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

If the second pic is of your right arm, how come you cant see the triangles on it??


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

nice I like the symbolism and the face is bomb


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

hopefully sometime in nov/dec im getting a endless knot done traditionally by a women in hawaii she comes to cali and vegas once every couple of months to do tats traditional style..


----------



## iLLwiLL (Jun 13, 2003)

heres a crappy pic of mine, its got about 3 hours of fill in and bordering to go through till I can start working on the left arm.

~Will.


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

:nod:


----------



## Technium (Apr 14, 2003)

No pics of mine as not very proud but just so you can have a laugh, Ihave a tatoo on my left upper arm of a barcode and underneath it says "The ultimate product" lol and to top it all that was when i used to lift weights when i was 19 and now im 30 and dont lift much other than my crisps and cans of coke.

Now im affraid to take my top off for fear or being ridiculed lol


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

Technium said:


> No pics of mine as not very proud but just so you can have a laugh, Ihave a tatoo on my left upper arm of a barcode and underneath it says "The ultimate product" lol and to top it all that was when i used to lift weights when i was 19 and now im 30 and dont lift much other than my crisps and cans of coke.
> 
> Now im affraid to take my top off for fear or being ridiculed lol


 that sounds pretty cool man...


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

MEMBERS TATS


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

you guys all have awesome tats.........







.I look forward to getting my first...


----------



## cabbycarny (Jun 30, 2003)

i have a portait of my horse on my lower right leg (and i was told i took it like a man because that was my first tat)and a vine that wraps around my ankle.

i also have a dreamcatcher on my lower left leg and an ankle braclet that ran down on the side of my foot. my dreamcatcher has orange like a sunrise and it glows in black lite









sorry i dont have pics of it yet but when i do i will post it


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

my granpa......


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Very Nice Kid........


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Sweet tats guys. To bad Im such a wuss.


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

My dad has tatoos, both bro's have tatoos, the cousins have tatoos. I'm the only guy in the family without a tatoo. I do like their tatoos, too bad I'm allergic to pain.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

........


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

.....


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

no tats. Makoa....your feeking diesal man!


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

sum dude on predatoryfish.net has a arowana! looks awesome


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

here what i have done so far i also have a arm wrap i will get a pic of i have about 4 hours left on my leg the 2 on my chin mean father (top) and patience on bottom.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

those are very nice Hays........


----------



## Jags (Aug 4, 2003)

im lovin that jap writing hays


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Jags said:


> im lovin that jap writing hays


 Im sure that wasnt racist or anything......


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> Jags said:
> 
> 
> > im lovin that jap writing hays
> ...


 How would it be racist??


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> MR HARLEY said:
> 
> 
> > Jags said:
> ...


 jap writing.....??? you know its what americans called Japenese people when we were fighting them....and I am of Asian desent...thats all no point intended...


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

thanks all im getting more work done this friday i will post picks i have had work done on my leg every other friday for the last 4 months eather i need to run out of room on my leg or run out of ca$h.


----------



## pythonwill (Feb 2, 2003)

All I have is one, its my daughters names on my chest


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

Thats very sweet.


----------



## NatenSarah (Sep 14, 2003)

Sweet tats people. Here's a pic of one of mine - my angels wings.


















-Sarah


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

how about a front shot of that???


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

your an angel born without a pair of horns.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Very nice angel wings........


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

hays98 said:


> here what i have done so far i also have a arm wrap i will get a pic of i have about 4 hours left on my leg the 2 on my chin mean father (top) and patience on bottom.


 first of all very nice man. the ideogram that is on the bottom is much more than patience. it is the symbol of nin (also pronounced shinobi) or ninja. it can mean endurance, perserverance, and forebearance in both pysical and mental realms. Nin also has a second dictionary definition of stealth, secretness, patience, or concealment. It's composed of the lesser ideograms of blade and heart. This construction implies that the heart, or will, is channeled and directed in ways that give it the effectiveness of the blades as a tool for accomplishment. What you have on your leg is the symbol for ninja







and that in its self is badass. I am going to get the Nin symbol as well as the Bujinkan on my chest within a few months. It's a great ideogram and very powerful. Once again nice tattoo, I just thought you'd like to know exactly what it means in its entirety.

Joe


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

Ninja....lol


----------



## NatenSarah (Sep 14, 2003)

> 521 1N5 Posted on Oct 29 2003, 01:43 PM
> how about a front shot of that???


How bout no?







Easy killa! There will be no frontal nudity of me on this board! Hehehehe....you guys.....

-Sarah


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

I was just kidding...

nice wings though....


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

521 1N5 said:


> Ninja....lol


 what's amusing about that?

Joe


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

Genin said:


> 521 1N5 said:
> 
> 
> > Ninja....lol
> ...


you must have got this lol confused with laugh out loud...

I said
Ninja...lots of love.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

oh sweet. sorry, i did get that confused.

Joe


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

Genin said:


> hays98 said:
> 
> 
> > here what i have done so far i also have a arm wrap i will get a pic of i have about 4 hours left on my leg the 2 on my chin mean father (top) and patience on bottom.
> ...










thanks much for the extra input i will be waiting for a pic when you get it done


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

wtf are you talking about here's some real ninja's.

Ninja's


----------



## luva40 (Jan 5, 2003)

I know this is worthless without pics but I can show you a painting by H.R. Giger I have on the back of my left arm. (1 part of my left sleeve).

BTW There is some nice ink in this thread.


----------



## faty (Oct 26, 2003)

i dont have any close ups yet but this is a pic of my arm withe the skin melted 
and u can see the muscles and stuff im gonna get more detail done one day soon.


----------



## faty (Oct 26, 2003)

another


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

luva40 h.r giger is an awsome artist my favourite of all time! that tat must b sumthin to be proud of. i wudnt mind getting one....


----------



## luva40 (Jan 5, 2003)

Thanks Spider. I will be getting my camera back in the next week or so and I will get some pics.


----------



## NatenSarah (Sep 14, 2003)

> wtf are you talking about here's some real ninja's.


Yeah, the sole purpose of a ninja is to flip out and kill people.

and sometimes they fly and stab

-Sarah

Great site


----------



## faty (Oct 26, 2003)

does anny one have anny biomechanical tat's,or tats of piranahs
i would like toget a cartoonish red belly withe big ass teeth and ahuge head
if annyone has anny pics of cool looking cartoon p's let me know.

thanx


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

look at the pic above your post in the avaitar something like that or at least its a start


----------



## anstey (Oct 9, 2003)




----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

that looks sweet man!


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

anstey said:


>


 oooooh that ones is crazy looking


----------



## NatenSarah (Sep 14, 2003)

> look at the pic above your post in the avaitar something like that or at least its a start


yeah, our avatar is a pic of a p off an old coney island poster for a freak show.

-Sarah


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

heres mine nothing big but i like it.


----------



## faty (Oct 26, 2003)

cool !


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

I need to get my tatts up on here but I am thinkin about some ideas I want angel wings but none like anybody else I was thinking of one bat wing and one angel wing it would be kick ass.


----------



## scarfish (Apr 5, 2003)

Hays, that is some really nice work
Sarah, those wings are really cool and original

As for me, I can't post pics, but when I was in the Marines I had a lot of Kanji symbols done on my arms, and neck. On my left upper arm I have a Sublime Sun (you old-school partiers know what I'm talking about) and my own art being the manifestation of evolution: space to ocean background, desert monitor and sun as the focal point, tiny fishes, and a small human-like skull. I'm still working on it and hopefully I'll get some pictures. Custom tatts are the way to go! Ban flash art!


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

here's my newest one. I got it about 3 hours ago.

Joe


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

Genin said:


> here's my newest one. I got it about 3 hours ago.
> 
> Joe


 very nice








hurt bad?


----------



## luva40 (Jan 5, 2003)

Found a very poor quality pic of my Giger tatt. I will post better ones when I get my camera back
Kevin


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

hays98 said:


> Genin said:
> 
> 
> > here's my newest one. I got it about 3 hours ago.
> ...


 nope not really. was irritating mostly.

Joe


----------



## newtoblackrhoms (Oct 31, 2003)

tribal hurts the worst ,any fine line tats are easy!


----------



## NatenSarah (Sep 14, 2003)

Genin - is that the ninja one? What's the other symbol mean? Hold up and I'll post some pics of my chinese tats....

-Sarah


----------



## NatenSarah (Sep 14, 2003)

The first one (the blue tat) generally means "the strong will eat, the weak are meat", but i've been told that it also say sompin about a lion chasing, catching and eating a gazelle. This one's on my left forearm. The second (not faded, actually is a crannberry ink color) is on my left upper arm, and the first three characters mean "Amanda" (my sisters name) and the last two mean "Sarah" - me!

-Sarah


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Good to know and pretty too


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

nice tatts all keep them comming


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

NatenSarah said:


> Genin - is that the ninja one? What's the other symbol mean? Hold up and I'll post some pics of my chinese tats....
> 
> -Sarah


 the symbols on the right are shorthand for "Divine Warrior Training Hall" which is also called Bujinkan. I am a member of the bujinkan which is a world wide organization to maintain the survival and passage of budo onto others. and the other symbol on the left, same one as hays98 has, is "Nin" which means ninja and many other things. See page two for a complete description as to what it means (i am too lazy to type it here). Your tattoos are very nice by the way Sarah.

Joe


----------



## NatenSarah (Sep 14, 2003)

thanks joe.... ninjas rock









+SArAh


----------



## anstey (Oct 9, 2003)

This is my newist I just got it like 4 hours ago..
Ryan


----------



## anstey (Oct 9, 2003)

Hey nitrofish check this tattoo out that one of my buddies has..


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

here are the new picks of my tat that i got done last friday more to come this
saturday. will post more picks.


----------



## faty (Oct 26, 2003)

damn thats sweet


----------



## cangus (Aug 10, 2003)

anybody got any pics of hanna tats??? i think those tats r sexy on women


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

lol check this one out that someone forwarded to me today.


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

Kory said:


> lol check this one out that someone forwarded to me today.










what ever floats your boat


----------



## NatenSarah (Sep 14, 2003)

Genin said:


> NatenSarah said:
> 
> 
> > Genin - is that the ninja one? What's the other symbol mean? Hold up and I'll post some pics of my chinese tats....
> ...


 This is for everyone:

All the information almost any mortal mind will ever need to ingest about Ninpo.

http://www.ninpo.org/ninpo/ninpo.html

--n8

BTW, Genin, have you ever seen any modern ideograms for Poison Hands?


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

NatenSarah said:


> This is for everyone:
> 
> All the information almost any mortal mind will ever need to ingest about Ninpo.
> 
> ...


 Sarah,
that site has some good info. and puts it in a very general manner so that it's easy to understand. good find sarah. if you would really like to know about modern ninjutsu/budo then go to Winjutsu . Sarah I have not seen any modern ideograms for poison hands. do you have any on hand (no pun intended)?

hays98 that is a kick ass tat man.

Joe


----------

